# new to the forums



## ktrop20 (May 30, 2014)

hello everybody im 19 and am new to the forums and im have alot of symptoms relating to gerd and ibs. srry for my bad grammar. ever since last sunday after i got drunk off beer and ate salmon and brie cheese ive been feeling like a ball of pain and suffering for 5 days due to my symptoms. at first i was having acid reflux symptoms the afternoon after i got drunk i threw up the sandwich i just ate and didnt feel better after that. a couple days later and my acid reflux symptoms kind of stopped but i had many other symptoms like belching all day and night lots of bloating and farting sometimes. i notice my symptoms become mild and even disappear when i dont eat or drink anything but after getting dehydrated the nausea kicked in and i had to go to the er to get iv fluids for 3 hours. and to my luck the nurse improperly put the iv in my vein and said that it will work but u have to keep ur arm in this same position for 2 hours so there i sat for 2 hours in agonizing carpel tunnel pain with my arm hanging off the chair. after the iv i started feeling better but when i ate again everything happens all over. this morning i had 2 banana slices and a couple saltines with water and that made me go diarrhea twice and now i feel like im getting dehydrated again. anyone else out there have problems with eating? i feel so depressed and lonely and my anxiety doesn't make it any better. hopefully a meteor hits the earth and kills every body that would be a nice relief for all the suffering.


----------

